# Payload



## TM59

What is regarded as a reasonable payload for a motor home with two adults on board? Is 500kgs acceptable?


Trevor


----------



## Mrplodd

Very good IF it doesnt include driver, water and fuel etc !!!

If you are looking at a used van I would INSIST on a weigh bridge ticket to show what the van weighs without anything (inc people) in it.

I have 600kg payload when the vehicle is totally empty. By the time you put 2 people, a full tank of fuel, gas, water (dont forget water weighs 1Kg per litre!! 125 litres = 125Kg  ) and all the other "stuff" the weight is close to the max !!


----------



## Wizzo

Are you talking payload AFTER taking into account fuel, water, gas and driver, i.e. is this the payload figure given on a modern van (which takes into account fuel etc)? Or are you talking about an older van's figure where the total payload was given by taking the Max weight figure minus the van's ex works weight. The two are obviously quite different.

If it's the former then I would say that 500kg is quite generous. Should be more than enough for most of us.

It is also useful to know if the whole of the 500kg is available. It could happen that after 300kg you have reached max weight on one of the axles. If there is little option of moving weight to the other axle then the 'spare' 200kg is wasted.

JohnW


----------



## TM59

New Swift Bolero 684FB. 

Mtplm 3700kgs
Mro 3222kgs

Payload 478kgs



Thanks

Trevor


----------



## peribro

Our additional weight to the MRO is about 550kgs. That additional weight includes a towbar, an additional gas bottle, an inverter & rear corner steadies and is based on a full fresh water tank, full fuel tank, two medium sized dogs and two average weight adults as well as everything and anything that we think we might remotely need! It doesn't include a bike rack and two bikes that add about 50kg. We could easily save quite a lot of weight if we needed to.


----------



## TM59

Thanks for all the comments.

Trevor


----------



## fastanlite

peribro said:


> Our additional weight to the MRO is about 550kgs. That additional weight includes a towbar, an additional gas bottle, an inverter & rear corner steadies and is based on a full fresh water tank, full fuel tank, two medium sized dogs and two average weight adults as well as everything and anything that we think we might remotely need! It doesn't include a bike rack and two bikes that add about 50kg. We could easily save quite a lot of weight if we needed to.


Peribo I also have an Auto-trail frontier range and with all my chattels I am carrying almost the same load as yourself, however I am finding it impossible to carry the 550kgs and still keep within the rear axle weight.
The VIN plate shows axles weights as follows
Front 2100
Rear 2400
Actual weight at weigh bridge
front 1670
Rear 2670
In theory the front axle has a spare capacity of 430 Kgs, but the Rear axle is overwight by 270 Kgs, however due to the vehicle design there is no way to transfer the over load on the Rear axle to the Front axle as there is no storage capacity.
I think like most Frontier owners you can get within the Gross Vehicle Weight , but it is very difficult to get within the rear axle weights.


----------

